# Gate Pass Gazette Launching soon: Level Up: A5E Gate Pass Gazette Annual 2022



## Morrus

We're excited to launch our next project: *Level Up: A5E Gate Pass Gazette Annual 2022*. 

A hardcover compilation of archetypes, feats, spells, heritages, monsters, and more for _Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition_!

As a fan of ours, we want you to follow our pre-launch Kickstarter page. Clicking "Notify me on launch" will help ensure we have the strongest launch possible. 

*Can we count on your pledge?* 









						Level Up: A5E Gate Pass Gazette Annual 2022
					

A hardcover compilation of archetypes, feats, spells, heritages, monsters, and more for Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## xiphumor

I always feel a little bad asking about release dates, but do you have a planned launch date for this Kickstarter? And also, if possible, do we expect it to launch before or after GPG 11 comes out? (Which historically tends to happen on the 8th, although probably not this month as that's a Sunday.)


----------



## Morrus

17th, I believe.


----------



## Morrus




----------



## Morrus




----------



## Corinnguard

I take that the individual on the cover of the GPG Annual is a Pode? The octopus-like heritage from GPG #9. If so, she reminds me of the main villain from _The Little Mermaid_ and a particular aquatic race from Pathfinder 1st Edition.


----------



## xiphumor

Very excited! Love the covers in the Table of Contents!


----------



## xiphumor

Here’s the chart no one asked for!


----------



## ElliottBalding

Very excited for this! Will the content be the exact same as the the smaller issues or have they been updated based on user feedback etc?


----------



## xiphumor

ElliottBalding said:


> Very excited for this! Will the content be the exact same as the the smaller issues or have they been updated based on user feedback etc?



I presume the exact same, aside from corrections such as the Engineer artificer being renamed the Machinist, etc.


----------



## AnotherGuy

Morrus said:


> View attachment 271234



Just a small query - the list under Mundane Items is written all in lower case (i.e. the first letter of each word is not in capitals) which is contrary to how everything else is represented.
Was that purposeful?


----------



## Nikosandros

Is the launch confirmed for the 17th? I'm asking because of the OGL "situation".


----------



## Morrus

Nikosandros said:


> Is the launch confirmed for the 17th? I'm asking because of the OGL "situation".



I think we might bring it forward. We haven’t decided yet.


----------



## Morrus

Just to confirm, in the light of the OGL situation, we are moving this up to this coming Tuesday, 10th January.


----------

